# little bright green grass



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

hey everyone. im new to the site and VERY new to plants. i have always used silk plants becuase i was scared to venture out into the live world. i do however love the bright green grass i see in some tetra tanks that tend to cover most of the ground but i cannot find the actual name of this and its requirments. could someone please help me out? thanks!

on second thought, it seems like this is Java moss! i really lovethis stuff. any advise for a beginner on useing this in my 75 gallon tank? i have white beach sand, some driftwood and plenty of rock. i know the java fren attaches to most everything i have. what a bout the moss? what about Christmas moss, is it hard to come by?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Java moss and x-mas moss have the same requirements and attach just like java fern. Though I've never heard of one being used as a foreground (too messy), or called a grass.
You might be referring to dwarf sag, dwarf hairgrass, or pygmy chain sword.


----------



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

lol, im not sure if it was a grass or not. the x-mas and java are actually what i was talking about it seems. they both seem to be about the same (for the most part) i think i will get me some if i can find it locally. i know of one place that has it so ill start there!


----------

